# Anyone For Microscope Photography?



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 30, 2013)

I am trying to learn a bit about Microscope Photography/Photomicrography (or whatever it is called). Any one here done this type of photography? Any guidance/direction will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2013)

I did it daily...for many years. I still do it, once in a while...I've got a microscope in my office, and 6 of them in my labs (all Zeiss). 

What sort of subjects, what sort of microscope, and is your plan to use a Canon camera adapted to a scope, or something else?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I did it daily...for many years. I still do it, once in a while...I've got a microscope in my office, and 6 of them in my labs (all Zeiss).
> 
> What sort of subjects, what sort of microscope, and is your plan to use a Canon camera adapted to a scope, or something else?



Thank you Neuro for your reply. I do not have answer to most of your questions, except one - I will probably use either a 40D or 50D adapted to the scope. I tried to search the net but could not find much in the blog world. So I am tried to get hold of a couple of books on the topic. If you have any online source from which I can learn about the scope of photomicrography that would be great. Thanks again.

For example my questions are of this sort, will a 40X-2000X be sufficient (and what can I photograph with each magnification level), should I go for brightfield or darkfield microscope, what type of objective should I choose etc. (I am specifically thinking about optical compound trinocular microscopes)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 30, 2013)

I saw an EF to C mount adapter somewhere, for the nearly-trivial cost I'm tempted. We have a half-decent microscope at work, it could perhaps be used to have a look at stuff. Hmm.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2013)

There are some great tutorials on the principles behind all sorts of microscopy here (with apologies to the rabid Canonites, you'll see what I mean if you click the link  ): http://www.microscopyu.com/

Yes, EF to C-mount and T-mount adapters are available (depending on the scope), and would be the easiest way to connect a dSLR to a trinocular scope. Honestly, I don't have any experience doing that, as I generally use dedicated cameras (although I have adapted spectrometers, video cameras, etc., onto various scopes).


----------



## bardamu (Jun 30, 2013)

Try this:

http://www.photomacrography.net/amateurmicroscopy/index.htm


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 30, 2013)

Many thanks for the links.....


----------

